# removing front license plate holder



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

This is a rather dumb question but does anyone know the size/type bit needed to remove the front license plate holder?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...looks like *some* dealerships "pop-rivet" the front license bracket onto the bumper.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...looks like *some* dealerships "pop-rivet" the front license bracket onto the bumper.


Every GM vehicle has them pop riveted in, at least in the states that require a front plate by law. And once you take it off, you will have 3 holes!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the RPO VK3, dealer-installed, package showed pop-rivets..._and bolts_. But, our local dealer really didn't know, since AZ doesn't require a front plate.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I took mine off since there's no front plate in my state. It's held on by aluminum rivets. If you put a drill bit in the cener you can easily drill until the head falls off. Obviously there will be holes in the bumper cover when you're done. I've heard of folks using little rubber plugs for the holes with kind of small mushroom caps but I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Every GM vehicle has them pop riveted in, at least in the states that require a front plate by law. And once you take it off, you will have 3 holes!!!


Mine had NO rivets holding it on. Juts four screws under the plate. I lived in MD when I bought the car which required both front and back, then I moved to PA which only requires the back so I removed my front plat holder.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a 2012 LS in CA and its simply 4 regular Phillips head screws.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The front plate holder is packaged with rivets, to attach it to the car, and screws, to attach the plate to the holder.

The rivet grips the bumper better than self tapping screws and those who have been through some of those nasty car washes (affectionatly known as 'grinders'), have found the plate and holder ripped off the bumper cover....now it has to be riveted on cause the holes are too damaged to hold a screw.

Rob


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone know a clean looking way to fill the holes from removing this? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah I kust got my car regs in az i was from cali and I want to take this ugly thing off my car lol anyone have a post of it being done? Cant fine and thin on youtube


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

One thing I love about PA is you don't have to have a front plate. I've seen a few at the dealer with the mount on them, but I would never buy one with it. It would definitely be a lost sale.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> Every GM vehicle has them pop riveted in, at least in the states that require a front plate by law. And once you take it off, you will have 3 holes!!!


 I want to know why GM has the NERVE in a non Plate State like Arizona to drill into your bumper, install a gaudy looking bracket, and charge you $15 to boot


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I want to know why GM has the NERVE in a non Plate State like Arizona to drill into your bumper, install a gaudy looking bracket, and charge you $15 to boot


It was not GM that installed the bracket, but the selling dealer. 31 or of 50 states require both front and back plates, I would suspect the selling dealer is near a bordering state that does require the front one. Bonus List


----------

